# White GSD



## JKnetz (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Visual ID can be hard, esp with a puppy. I looked at the pics before reading anything you wrote and american eskimo popped into my head. Mostly from the face. 

But I'm no expert. Your dog could be 100% gsd and just be in a weird stage in its life.

Edit: I reviewed some pics of WGSD puppies and I think you're fine. Unless your breeder has given you a reason to doubt them. Doesn't look any different from a lot of WGSD puppies though.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

There is no reason to doubt the registration papers (unless it comes from a sketchy registry like Continental or APRI). However, German Shepherds do come in long coat. The vet may not have seen that.. they're not exactly an expert on the ins and outs of all breeds.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Lots of long coated whites. Doesnt mean the pup is mixed.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She's beautiful!! 

Certainly looks like a purebred white GSD.

Congrats!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Galathiel said:


> There is no reason to doubt the registration papers (unless it comes from a sketchy registry like Continental or APRI). However, German Shepherds do come in long coat. The vet may not have seen that.. they're not exactly an expert on the ins and outs of all breeds.



It could also depend on the AKC breeder, not all are good. But that said, if I saw you walking him I'd be assuming he was a white long coat GSD.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Inform your vet that German Shepherds do have long coats.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What registry are the papers from?


----------



## JKnetz (Oct 5, 2016)

Appreciate the feedback! A lot of people always ask twice if shes a GSD, I guess they aren't seen around much lol. They are AKC papers @Castlemaid


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I've never seen a long-coated white GSD. Maybe your vet hasn't either. I suppose the thing to do is to update this thread every month for the next 24 months, and we can watch a long-coated white GSD grow up. That would be really cool.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes. Looks just like my girl when she was a pup  . This is her now.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What a gorgeous dog my son's favorite is the white and sable shepherd. Are Swiss shepherds the same as a white German shepherd for some reason I'm thinking different from Switzerland but I am not sure -don't remember. does anyone know?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> What a gorgeous dog my son's favorite is the white and sable shepherd. Are Swiss shepherds the same as a white German shepherd for some reason I'm thinking different from Switzerland but I am not sure -don't remember. does anyone know?



The Swiss Shepherd has the same origins as the German Shepherd. It is it's own breed in FCI.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Deb said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > What a gorgeous dog my son's favorite is the white and sable shepherd. Are Swiss shepherds the same as a white German shepherd for some reason I'm thinking different from Switzerland but I am not sure -don't remember. does anyone know?
> ...


Ah okay thanks Deb!


----------



## JKnetz (Oct 5, 2016)

selzer said:


> I've never seen a long-coated white GSD. Maybe your vet hasn't either. I suppose the thing to do is to update this thread every month for the next 24 months, and we can watch a long-coated white GSD grow up. That would be really cool.


I'll definitely keep you guys posted


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Long coat is actually fairly common in the white shepherds, particularly in breeders that exclusively breed white shepherds/white Swiss shepherds. SureFire Shepherds, for example, has several long coats (I have no affiliation with this breeder, just sharing an example). Hard to say for sure at this young age, but she looks very well like she could be purebred. Many white shepherds/WSS are registered as German Shepherds through the AKC. And vets don't know all the details and nuances of every breed. She's cute, definitely share more pictures!


----------

